# ******* McLane Rear Wheel Retread



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, on a sunny afternoon in Georgia, one finds an opportunity to recap (or retread) the gangly 20 year-old delaminating rear caster wheels of their McLane reel mower. Why, yes, I could shell out the $126 for a set of new rear wheels, of course, but why not try this option first? Not expecting a lifetime repair, I figure I may get a season or two out of them, but why not try this first?

I chose to use Flex Tape as it has a very tacky adhesive with self-vulcanizing qualities. It was about $12 at Home Depot.

Supplies used:
Flex Tape
Brake Parts Cleaner
Shop Towel
Razor Blade

Repair Time: 15 minutes

The project begins:

Before.


On jack stands and preparing wheels with brake parts cleaner.


Applied the Flex Tape. Tried to get all the wrinkles out and cut the edges sharp to make a clean seam. They look like race slicks now!


After taking the mower on walk up and down the driveway a few times to seat the tape. Way smoother rolling ride! All done!


----------

